# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الدوار الوضعي الحميد Benign Positional Vertigo

## علي pt

*الدوار الوضعي الحميد
Benign Positional Vertigo
إعداد: الدآتور آاظم الحلواجي
استشاري طب العائلة
نائب رئيس قسم التثقيف الصحي
ما هو الدوار الوضعي الحميد؟
ة 􀑧 ة معين 􀑧 عية حرآي 􀑧 ة لوض 􀑧 رأس آنتيج 􀑧 دوار ال 􀑧 اجئ ب 􀑧 ساس المف 􀑧 ن الإح 􀑧 ة م 􀑧 ذه الحال 􀑧 من منا لم يتعرض في حياته له
للرأس ؟ , إن آلمة حميد هنا تفيد بأن الحالة غير ذات خطورة و يمكن أن تتحسن في النهاية.
ما هي الأسباب؟
ي 􀑧 ابة ف 􀑧 ة للإص 􀑧 ون آنتيج 􀑧 ن أن تك 􀑧 ن الممك 􀑧 في معظم الحالات فإن الأسباب غير واضحة أو غير معروفة و لكنها م
شيخوخة , و 􀑧 سبب ال 􀑧 ديد أو ب 􀑧 ح ش 􀑧 ابة برش 􀑧 د الإص 􀑧 شخص أو بع 􀑧 ض ال 􀑧 د بع 􀑧 ادث عن 􀑧 ن ح 􀑧 ة ع 􀑧 ة ناتج 􀑧 الرأس أو الرقب
هناك نظريتان توضحان ما يحدث :-
حيث أن الرقبة (Swivel Joints) • عادة تكون المشكلة ناتجة عن اعوجاج في أحد مفاصل الرقبة
تتصل بمرآز التوازن في المخ عن طريق بعض الأعصاب الخاصة التي تتأثر بهذا الاعوجاج.
• أو ناتج عن وجود أجسام متناهية في الحجم طافية في سائل القوقعة إحدى أجزاء الأذن الداخلية و
التي تقوم بإزعاج أو تحفيز مرآز الإحساس بالتوازن.
ما هي الأعراض التي يشكو منها المريض؟
• مباشرة و لثواني معدودة أية حرآة في الرأس.
• ثم يختفي هذا الإحساس بسرعة.
إن احتمالات تغيير أوضاع الرأس الذي يمكن أن تنتج عنه هذه النوبة هي:-
• حني الرأس إلى الخلف.
• تغيير وضع الجسم من وضع الاستلقاء إلى وضع الجلوس.
• الاستلقاء على إحدى الأذنين.
• حرآة الرأس الجانبية في حالة الإصابة في الرقبة.
من هم الأشخاص المعرضين للإصابة بهذه الحالة؟
ساء 􀑧 ابة الن 􀑧 سبة إص 􀑧 سن و ن 􀑧 ار ال 􀑧 ين آب 􀑧 يوعا ب 􀑧 ر ش 􀑧 ا أآث 􀑧 ة ألا أنه 􀑧 ذه الحال 􀑧 مع أن جميع الأعمار يمكن أن تصاب به
اآثر مرتين بالمقارنة مع الرجال , إذا فالمشكلة شائعة بين الناس.
آم من الوقت يمكن أن تدوم هذه الحالة؟
لال 􀑧 دأ خ 􀑧 ب ته 􀑧 ي الغال 􀑧 ا ف 􀑧 أة و لكنه 􀑧 ادة فج 􀑧 60 ثانية و أحيانا أآثر , و تأتي ع – آل نوبة يمكن أن تدوم ما بين 30
ة 􀑧 اود الحال 􀑧 ن أن تع 􀑧 بوع , و يمك 􀑧 لال أس 􀑧 م خ 􀑧 ة عمله 􀑧 أسابيع قليلة و يكون الأشخاص المصابين قادرين على مزاول
بعد عدة أشهر أو سنوات و هناك بعض الأشخاص الذين أصيبوا مرة واحدة فقط طوال حياتهم.
هل من أضرار مترتبة على هذه الحالة؟
ث لا 􀑧 شديد حي 􀑧 دوار ال 􀑧 رى لل 􀑧 باب الأخ 􀑧 س الأس 􀑧 ى عك 􀑧 د , وعل 􀑧 دى البعي 􀑧 ى الم 􀑧 رار عل 􀑧 ة أض 􀑧 د أي 􀑧 ب لا توج 􀑧 ى الأغل 􀑧 عل
تصاحب هذه الحالة بالشعور بالاستفراغ أو الطنين في الأذن أو الصمم , و لكن يجب الحذر من السياقة.
هل من علاج ناجع لهذه الحالة؟
ليس هناك من علاج خاص لهذه الحالة فالأدوية الموجودة لا تمنع حدوث النوب ة , و الحل أساسا في ترك الحالة
تأخذ مجراها الطبيعي , و لكن هذه بعض الأمور التي قد تساعد في تخفيف وطأة النوبات:-
• تجنب وضع الرأس في الوضعية التي قد تأتي بالنوبة.
• عمل بعض التمارين الخاصة بالرقبة.
• علاج طبيعي حرآي للرقبة بواسطة أحد المختصين.
د و 􀑧 وع الحمي 􀑧 ن الن 􀑧 رد دوار م 􀑧 ة مج 􀑧 ن أن الحال 􀑧 د م 􀑧 أحيانا قد يحتاج الأ مر لتحويل المريض للطبيب الأخصائي للتأآ
ليس له علاقة بمشاآل قصور الدورة للدماغ.*



منقول

----------


## ليلاس

يعطييييييييييييكم العاااااافية أخوي ع النقل المفيييد



لا خلا و لا عدم الجدييييييد

----------

